# Taylor Swift - Billboard Wallpaper 1440p (x1)



## Devilfish (11 Dez. 2019)

roter Lippenstift und ein weißes Hemd, mehr braucht es bei ihr nicht  love2



​


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2019)

Devilfish schrieb:


> roter Lippenstift und ein weißes Hemd, mehr braucht es bei ihr nicht  love2



Könnte aber auch weniger sein  :thx: dir für die feine Collage


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2019)

jam jam jam
lecker
danke vielmals


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2019)

Einfach super!  :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2019)

Tolle Collage von Taylor,tausend dank mein Freund... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

